# How Car Engines Work



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

Have you ever opened the hood of your car and wondered what was going on in there? A car engine can look like a big confusing jumble of metal, tubes and wires to the uninitiated. 
لا تنسى Next Page >>


-----------------------------------------------------------
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine.htm
وشكرا :1:


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لاتنسى فى اخر الصفحه Next Page >>


----------



## islam2a (31 أكتوبر 2006)

good site
thank you


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى اسلام


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخىمشكور اخى


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2006)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> مشكور اخىمشكور اخى



***************
مشكووووووووووووووور اخى كتير على المتابعه :55:


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ اخي مهندس ماهر


----------



## السوداني الاسد (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور اخ ماهر


----------



## alfariss (8 أغسطس 2011)

بوركت


----------



## احمدالطلك (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي​


----------



## ahmed malik (28 يناير 2013)

وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed malik (6 مارس 2013)

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ahmed malik (22 مارس 2013)

شكراً


----------



## عمر أبو القاسم (20 مايو 2013)

الموقع جميل جدا 
ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مايو 2013)

الف شكر على كل الردود ... بارك الله فيكم :12:


----------

